# Millie with Sickness



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

Not sure what is going on with Millie...... she has been being sick on and off for a couple of weeks now. I put it down to her not feeling well with coming into season but she isnt anymore and shes been sick again today. I think it may have something to do with her food. Noticed barking heads puppy days (biscuits) have changed in appearance. I can't imagine the supplier changing ingredients.

Has anyone else had the odd sickness.... Millie isn't eating very much either so I think a visit to the vet may be necessary soon. She is not being sick every day only now and again. But like I said shes not eating much.

Any advice welcomed x


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

We have noticed at the kennels I work at that a lot of the kibble brands are changing in shape and colour every time we buy a new back it looks different. We buy a variety of dog foods to cater for lots of different dogs and also buy regularly so it over a very short space of time. 

So I think all the company's are changing things about their food for some reason, not sure why. 


Hope she feels better soon.


----------



## Jill L (Nov 2, 2012)

Might be worth a trip to the vets. I had a collie with occasional vomiting which went on for a couple of weeks - it turned out to be a low grade infection. A short course of antibiotics and she was right as rain.
Hope Millie's soon back to her normal self,


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

Aww, hope millie feels better soon. Yeah I think as it has been a couple of weeks I'd get her checked over perhaps.


----------

